
Philly Phanatic Mascot in Multi-Million Dollar Copyright Lawsuit - AstroJetson
https://www.inquirer.com/phillies/philadelphia-phillies-phanatic-mascot-lawsuit-copyright-20190802.html
======
AstroJetson
People that co-designed the costume want to a new bite at the rights (and
money) for the Phanatic. Pretty interesting that it took them 40 years to go
after more.

